# Sicilian: Attia lupu



## Asthenia182

I don't know if it's italian or latin...But what does "Attia lupu" mean? Someones knows?


----------



## arthurlee

Neither of them. Probably dialect (calabrese, as far as I can see by googling it)... don't ask me what it means though!


----------



## infinite sadness

Siciliano.


----------



## elena73

I've had a look in dialect dictionaries: in Sicily ATTIA could mean water, in Basilicata ''Attia Lupu'' ''Hey you, wolf!''. 
But I'm not from those areas.... 
Asthenia, you should first tell us where you did hear that...


----------



## Necsus

I've found it as a greeting in Calabrian dialect, it is more often written *'a tia lupu'*.
There is also a Calabrian saying: '*A tia lupu*, raccumannu 'i piecuri (A te lupo, raccomando le pecore).


----------



## arthurlee

@ infinite: e vorrebbe dire...? 

Comunque ho detto calabrese perché su questa pagina facebook (primo risultato di Google, peraltro) descrivono così il gruppo ATTIA LUPU: _"Quelli che: per essere calabrese devi dire ATTIA LUPU"_. Pensavo fosse un modo di dire esclusivo di quella regione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche in Siciliano "attia" is "hey", so "attia lupu" is "Hey wolf!"

Per lupo in genere si intende un womanizer.


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Anche in Siciliano "attia" is "hey", so "attia lupu" is "Hey wolf!"
> 
> Per lupo in genere si intende un womanizer.





Ma intendi womanizer tipo persona maschilista o womanizer tipo 'Don Giovanni'?


----------



## infinite sadness

Don Giovanni


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Don Giovanni



Mi pareva


----------

